
I Went Vegan Keto. Here's What Happened to My Body - troydavis
http://blog.insidetracker.com/vegan-keto-body-changes
======
sp332
Good overview of a lot of related factors and a complex conclusion. A problem
in the first paragraph though: glucose is not the same thing as ATP.

